# Can anyone recomend a comfortable PFD for a tall and fat man?



## big-john (Jan 6, 2011)

I'm 6'3 and close to 300lb and I'm having trouble finding a PFD that fits me. Any recommendations?( the less expensive the better)

I fish from a canoe right now by myself and at night I really should be wearing a PDF all the time.


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

You are taller than me, but proportion similar. If I was going to wear one all the time, and in your circumstance it sounds smart, I would have to check out the inflatables.


----------



## tbone2374 (Feb 27, 2010)

Big John, myself and a couple other 2 Coolers, wear the ONYX Model 3200 Auto-inflate. I'm 200lbs, and it's comfy for me... sometimes i forget I have it on. Refils are reasonable, and i caught it on Academy Sale, 79.00$ Good Luck!


----------



## big-john (Jan 6, 2011)

Thx , thats in my price range too.


----------



## chucktx (Sep 12, 2011)

x3 on the inflatable,,,,wear it all day long with minimal discomfort..


----------



## Law Dog (Jul 27, 2010)

The Horse shoe inflatable from West Marine is a great PFD.


----------



## katjim00 (Jan 8, 2009)

where are you located. I was your height and over your weight and have a life jacket that would fit you. I just lost a benjamin plus so I have a jacket that would fit you. I need to downsize now. I am in La Porte....let me know if interested


----------



## Gofish2day (May 9, 2006)

Tbone and I both have the same one. I am 6'-1" and 215. Very comfortable.
Warning: An inflatable PFD is only a life jacket if you are wearing it. If its not on it doesn't count and one and you will get a ticket. Just throw an extra cheap red one in the boat.


----------



## Git$um (Feb 11, 2008)

If you check on line, you can find big ones. I used to wear a 4X life jacket that i bought on line.


----------



## big-john (Jan 6, 2011)

Thank you,Katjim and congradulations on the weight loss but I think I want one of the inflatables, I need something comfortable enough to actually wear while paddling and fishing.

and Gitsum I went to Academy and looked at 2 different jackets that sould have fit me...not even close.


----------



## markbrumbaugh (Jul 13, 2010)

I bought a nice autoinflate one a year ago. Its cool, not restrictive, and handy. I always wear it if I'm by myself or when I'm travelling.


----------



## big-john (Jan 6, 2011)

My girl friend has been giving me grief to get a life jacket I'd wear full time, ever since I took her out fishing into a swampy area on the lower trinity. Now she has enlisted the help of my mother a nagging duo with few equals. I'm nearly impervious to nagging but in this very annoying case they are right and I know I should be wearing one.

Having told my mother (when I was a teenager) that the way I wanted to die was out in my jon boat where nobody would ever find me, in retrospect was a very bad idea...lol


I'll get one in the next few weeks..Thanks for all the input!


----------

